# What games to play while guests arrive? Or what to do?



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

This year I'm really going for the creepy factor more than the stand around and get drunk party plan. I'm trying to figure out how to get around those awkward waiting times.
I'd like to greet each of my guests at the door, stumbling up to them and warning them about the murderer on the loose (for the murder game which we'll be playing throughout the night, as many times as possible). But in order to do this, guests will have to come inside and wait for others while I'm greeting the rest. It's at least 20 people for sure right now. The living room is the largest area for them to wait, and I want to play creepy sound effects before any actual music.

I guess I'm wondering what small things I can set around for them to occupy themselves while I'm welcoming people. A friend of mine is taking tarot reading lessons and she offered to do that for the party, so I'll have her own table in the corner. 
Has anyone ever set up a coloring wall? 90% of my friends are artists so I thought covering a wall with black paper and giving them white crayons or something would be a good distraction.
And...there will be soundless creepy images floating by on the TV. 

Maybe I'm freaking out too much about this. I just hate those moments when a game ends and people stand there thinking 'okay now what'. I'd rather have everything...flow...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have an "Evil Checkers" - or chess board game - or a Ouiji Board? You could set that out. 
Also - never underestimate the power of being handed a cocktail the moment you arrive! hee hee.. ( Also I've seen mention of a "Toilet Paper Mummy game... you may have to search that one for details.)

Oh - and you can tape names of monsters on everyone's back as they enter - and have guests give one another clues as to who they are until the wearer guesses the name of the monster on their own back. . . BOO!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

My friends talk too much for there to be any weird moments like that. LOL I have a lot of parties and I don't recall any "now what' moments. Most people are just talking and laughing etc. I am sure it will be fine!!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

This year I'l going to do a little scare at the door, warning them of the "spirit" that haunts the house (I've seen too many episodes of A Haunting, they give me some acting ideas). 

As for the "now what" moments, we usually compliment each other's outfits (last year some guy came as Twister, the game, and I believe he won most creative costume) or rag on those who decided not to get in the spirit of things by not dressing up.


----------



## katjam1999 (Oct 7, 2009)

What kind of images will be floating on the T.V.? We will have guests sign up for a door prize as they arrive, then take their picture in front of a display. I bought brown and black 4x6 frames from Dollar Tree and glued glitter pumpkins on them. We will print out a pic of each couple for a take home keepsake.


----------

